# King of Growing!



## Uk1 (Aug 11, 2009)

HI GUYS , I started outdoor grow a while back & unlike indoor grows there's more to worry about.

So basicly this thread is just for information i might need along the way (dont make me look it up) 

I will post pics eventualy and my god some of you will cry hahahahaha this is why im KING lol

Before we start .... Thanks to mods & all guys,girls that helped me in my indoor stages uhh banjo , TBG , SM , Kindbud (banned) lol , Hick , Hippy , much much more.... sorry if your not mentioned by name 

Okay 1st question is :  How do you prevent mold.. have already trimmed the mold off.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 11, 2009)

hey uk1. . you can't prevent mold, if you already have it. .

not sure if there is a way to prevent it in the OD UK, being you have so much rain always. greenhouse, maybe...


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think you can get rid of bud mold once you have it, prevention is better than cure.
Perhaps sprayed with Bordeaux Mixture might have helped earlier on, just a thought.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't know of anything that can stop mold, IME once it's there, it always returns. However, if you're growing near your house, you may want to consider shaking off the morning dew, and doing the same once it stops raining.



> Perhaps sprayed with Bordeaux Mixture might have helped earlier on, just a thought.



Now this I'd like to know about. Could you elaborate on this steve?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 12, 2009)

I realize it's a little late in the game to do mention this now but although there isn't any way to totally avoid botrytis (bud rot) outdoors, there are many strains that are much more resistant to mold than others.  For future grows try to find some strains that improve your odds.  Greenhouse Lemon Skunk and Alaskan Ice are really nice strains and are known to be mold resistant and I've heard that most purple strains are very mold resistant.

Happy Growing!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 12, 2009)

i agrree  with most that  *Dirty south*  said...a green house is a good start...I too live in a moist state..where the humidity is up around  70-80%  during  flower stage..i lose some to mould  but thats just the way it is..Pick off the best ya can..and watch  closely dureing dry/cure..Good luck  and keep us posted




oh....and dont smoke that mould.it will make you very ill...send it to my ex wife please..


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 12, 2009)

"Now this I'd like to know about. Could you elaborate on this steve?"
First and foremost I dont grow mj outdoor, would love to.
I am also a keen grower of vegtables outdoors, toms and pots suffer with blight and to stop this people us Bordeaux Mix /copper sulphide Bordeaux mixture is an outstanding fungicide and bactericide that has been used for decades to control some diseases of tree fruits and nuts, vine fruits, and ornamentals. The ability of Bordeaux mixture to weather the fall, winter, and spring rains and to adhere to plants makes it an excellent choice for a winter fungicide. If Bordeaux mixture is applied in spring after the tree breaks dormancy, use weaker, more dilute formulations of the mixture to reduce the risk of plant injury. The application of Bordeaux during hot weather may cause yellowing and leaf drop. Leaf burn may occur if rain occurs soon after a Bordeaux application. To reduce the chance of leaf burn, add 1 quart of spray oil for every 100 gallons of spray mixture.
So guess it would be good for our wonderful plant, IMHO.


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 12, 2009)

yea agreed there are strains which are mold resistant, perhaps they might work!


----------



## Uk1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks on all replies i forgot to explain myself in full lol...

Its already in a greenhouse (D.I.Y) LOL.

Um its not really too far in flower stage at the moment & i ment the stems nearer the top (not main stems) were moldy in small areas ... basicly example a fan leaf stem .... 

So my question remains 

cause its all covered so no rain could create this problem im just wondering if its the sweaty weather in day to temp drop at night is this a problem anyone has come across or as usual am i thinking too much in the wrong direction


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry...I replied to the wrong post!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 13, 2009)

as i stated  I Thaught you said  you had high Humidity..and  the swetting  is a forom of it..good air movement  in a grean house  willn help  keep RH  down..this  is going to be my issue here soon as well..I wish ya luck..take care and be safe


----------



## stevetosh (Aug 13, 2009)

you could add a dehumidifier, should r/h be the issue, when in bud you want it at about 40%rh.


----------



## daddyo (Aug 13, 2009)

like 4u2 and stve said, change the air, and if feasible, use a dehumidifier.
bud rot sux...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 13, 2009)

if ur greenhouse isnt ventilated, well get on it. gable vent, roof vent, fans of any sort as long as they dont get wet themselves. good luck.


----------

